# Cool Outdoor Enclosure



## dorton (Aug 1, 2008)

Found this one looking for ideas for my box turtle setup, and thought this would work well(with some changes) for tegus.

http://www.austinsturtlepage.com/world_of_turtles/Habitat Gallery/Private Setups/ysqgk/index.html


----------



## Mvskokee (Aug 1, 2008)

i like it ifi had a yard it would be full of cages


----------



## ThePHX (Aug 2, 2008)

that does look like a neat cage for the outside...i think ill have to talk my parents into letting me build something like thatt.


----------



## ColdThirst (Aug 3, 2008)

That would be a nice clean looking solution for an outdoor enclosure.


----------



## Kazzy (Aug 3, 2008)

Very nice looking. Gah, all these ideas for enclosures!


----------



## DaveDragon (Aug 4, 2008)

Cool idea!!! 

The only thing it's missing is some heavy duty fencing under the ground to keep them from digging out. I would probably use 1" x 1" galvanized hardware cloth instead of the plastic. The nylon zip ties will deteriorate in the sun and start popping in a year or 2, depending on how much stress there is on them. Aluminum or galvanized steel wire would be best.

Bobby should publish some plans to his enclosures with an idea of what they cost.


----------

